# How to get off white-out?



## AlexD (Jul 31, 2012)

I put white out on a bottle to bring out the lettering, because you can't see them very well without looking right at it. I had it listed and a few people wanted to see it without the white-out. I got most of it all off, but there's some that just doesn't come off. I've tried soaking, scrubbing, even polishing, and nothing works!


----------



## BillinMo (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you tried using a solvent like mineral spirits?


----------



## epackage (Jul 31, 2012)

Nail polish remover/acetone...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 31, 2012)

Its really tough to get out of case worn embossing that's why I never do it.
 I use a stiff tooth brush. Really hot water helps with latex but never had one with whiteout.


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epacage
> 
> acetone


 


> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Its really tough to get out of case worn embossing that's why I never do it.
> I use a stiff tooth brush. Really hot water helps with latex but never had one with whiteout.


 
 I agree with both of the last post. As Jim pointed out use acetone and try to get it off with a stiff brush of type. I myself used a brass brush but as Matt said it is really tough to get it out of the case worn embossing that why I myself chose not to paint the letter as well. Hope this helps, SK


----------



## T D (Aug 4, 2012)

You could use full strength and it wouldn't hurt it, but cut some muratic acid half and half with water and soak it in there.  It will burn you (especially in cuts) so wear gloves if so inclined and rinse thoroughly with water.


----------



## madman (Aug 4, 2012)

if its in embossment with case wear gently hit it with a wire brush


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Aug 7, 2012)

LACQUER THINNER AND A METAL WIRE BRUSH.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

Napalm and a Brillo pad


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 7, 2012)

> Napalm and a Brillo pad


 Funny Rick.
 Be sure to turn on Gone with the Wind or some similar movie and scrub while you watch so that you don't realize that you have been working on it for hours.


----------

